

The PDF Torture Test The iPad 2 And iPhone 4s Failed - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/12/06/the-pdf-torture-test-the-ipad-2-and-iphone-4s-failed/

======
watmough
Firstly, thanks for drawing my attention to the fantastic Processed World.

Secondly, the issue you linked actually is unrenderable in Snow Leopard on my
Mac using Preview. It locks up on page 25. Even if I try to print it to PDF,
locks on Page 25.

I wonder if this might be affecting your results?

